# SIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

Diagnosi
Validità del campione (della Guest star) Adeguato
Cellule endocervcali presenti (quindi normale)

Interpretazione: Assenza di lesioni intraepiteliali o malignità

Anche Nosferata si è scioccata.
E' una gues tar star perfetta!!!!Cioè...è un pap test migliore di quello fatto tre mesi fa. Ma sembra proprio un altro!
Vuol dire che l'ultima conizzazione potrebbe davvero avere portato via tutto il materiale maligno. Sono anni che non ho un pap test così...perfetto (cazzo...non è che si sono sbagliati? Perchè mi è già successo...)
va beh...la prova del nove sarà fra sei mesi. E nel corso dei prossimi due anni. Se non ho più recidive mi tengo l'utero e mi sa che cambio fidanzato.

Mattia me lo sono pure trovato al laboratorio stamattina, appena l'ho visto mi sono cadute le palle e ho detto. Non ce la posso fare, però quando mi hanno dato  il bustone in mano mi sono rilassata subito.
Abbiamo aperto e davanti ad una mega brioches e un cappuccino gli ho fatto un discorsetto ovvero: da ora in poi il mio utero e come lo gestisco sono solo cazzi miei e che lui verrà informato solo e quando ci saranno informazioni basilari.
Per il resto se ne deve dimenticare.
Mi ha fatto fare tre giorni di merda con i suoi picchi da rottura di coglioni mondo.
Ora mi do al giardinaggio.







Mi sono messa le mutande rosse comunque...


Minchia che liberazione.


----------



## edwina (30 Luglio 2012)

super:up:


----------



## Fabry (30 Luglio 2012)

Molto bene. sono felice per te:up:

Avevo lettio tutto,  non ti avevo scritto nulla (per scaramanzia)...ma tifavo per te


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

evvaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## gas (30 Luglio 2012)

Non avevo dubbi :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Qualora tu lo volessi, mi farebbe piacere visitare la tua guest, ovviamente senza guida.....:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## gas (30 Luglio 2012)

Sento un sacco di buuu di sfottò, per cui sottolineo che sto ovviamente scherzando!


----------



## Nausicaa (30 Luglio 2012)

.....


Sono felice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Flavia (30 Luglio 2012)

:up:
evviva!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Disaule (30 Luglio 2012)

VAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!


Mattia porta pure fortuna! I corvacci neri al capezzale non sempre sono iettatori. 

Resta valido il principio però di mandarlo AFFANCULO! 
Lui e le sue paturnie di merda!


BUONISSIMA GIORNATA!


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2012)

Grande Guest Star!!!!!


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

Eliade;bt4835 ha detto:
			
		

> Grande Guest Star!!!!!


vabé....grande...ora non esaltiamola:mrgreen:


----------



## Eliade (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4836 ha detto:
			
		

> vabé....grande...ora non esaltiamola:mrgreen:


E vabè dai...accade una volta nella vita di essere grandi! Poi passa! :mexican:


----------



## Cattivik (30 Luglio 2012)

Luglio è stato un mese di _ _ _da...

Però si sta chiudendo bene... e questa notizia rientra nel bene... 

Anzi sposta il livello da "bene" a "alla grande"...

In bocca al lupo microtette dotata!

Cattivik


----------



## kikko64 (30 Luglio 2012)

:strepitoso:

:kiss:


----------



## erab (30 Luglio 2012)

Consiglierei festeggiamento con sessione bdsm imperniata sulla "battitura" di Mattia


----------



## Simy (30 Luglio 2012)

e DAJEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE

:bacio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Luglio 2012)

Sono strafelice per te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
... poi con calma... ti devo parlare di magnager...
ma adesso chi se ne fotte di magnager... viva la guest star in forma!!!!!!


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

splendida notizia.   Però ora dovresti cambiare sia fidanzato che amante


----------



## Rabarbaro (30 Luglio 2012)

Ottima, ottima notizia


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2012)

la normalità è grandiosa!
voglio dire perché ogni giorno che stiamo bene non ci rndiamo conto che stiamo bene e ringraziamo il cielo?


----------



## Salomè (30 Luglio 2012)

notizia meravigliosa! :up:


----------



## perplesso (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4847 ha detto:
			
		

> la normalità è grandiosa!
> voglio dire perché ogni giorno che stiamo bene non ci rndiamo conto che stiamo bene e ringraziamo il cielo?


perchè è uno di quei valori di cui ci si accorge solo quando li si perdono


----------



## Arianna (30 Luglio 2012)

:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## milli (30 Luglio 2012)

da una neofita..................sono contenta :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

Intanto un grazie globale.
o raga...non so cosa dire...però...


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4849 ha detto:
			
		

> perchè è uno di quei valori di cui ci si accorge solo quando li si perdono


verissimo. In questo caso sono anni che non ho un pap test normale, ma sempre minimo CIN 2 e quando andava bene.
Ora...vedere quella dicitura, che è la normalità...e che nessuno si aspettava nemmeno il gine...mi ha fatto strano. Felicemente strano. Un regalo paura.


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

milli;bt4851 ha detto:
			
		

> da una neofita..................sono contenta :up:


benvenuta Milli. neofita di cosa? del blog del tradimento o della fedeltà?
sappi che siamo una brutta compagnia, soprattutto le fedeli (Eliade è la peggiore, attenta)


ciao Eliduccia, flap flap


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

gas;bt4829 ha detto:
			
		

> Non avevo dubbi :up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
> *Qualora tu lo volessi, mi farebbe piacere visitare la tua guest, ovviamente senza guida.....*:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ormai l'hai detto!!! Che fai, ti rimangi il cunnilingus?
Ora ho la Guest star DOc e certificata asettica!


Che sballo!


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

Disaule;bt4834 ha detto:
			
		

> VAIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> Mattia porta pure fortuna! I corvacci neri al capezzale non sempre sono iettatori.
> ...


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

Minerva;bt4836 ha detto:
			
		

> vabé....grande...ora non esaltiamola:mrgreen:


Min. Non hai idea. Ho la guest star super esaltata. e ne ho ben ragione!!!!
E' praticamente miracolata!!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

Cattivik;bt4838 ha detto:
			
		

> Luglio è stato un mese di _ _ _da...
> 
> Però si sta chiudendo bene... e questa notizia rientra nel bene...
> 
> ...


Alla grande davvero Catty!!!


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

erab;bt4840 ha detto:
			
		

> Consiglierei festeggiamento con sessione bdsm imperniata sulla "battitura" di Mattia


infatti è già legato al letto con la pallina in bocca e gli spilli piantati nello scroto.
Ora gli metto una spilla a balia sui capezzoli e poi....


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt4842 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono strafelice per te!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ... poi con calma...* ti devo parlare di magnager...*
> ma adesso chi se ne fotte di magnager... viva la guest star in forma!!!!!!


:scared:

tzè. Sono pronta a tutto dopo oggi!


----------



## Tebe (30 Luglio 2012)

perplesso;bt4845 ha detto:
			
		

> splendida notizia.   Però ora dovresti cambiare sia fidanzato che amante


Entrambi?  Così su due piedi?


----------



## Nocciola (30 Luglio 2012)

[HR][/HR]Leggo solo ora... Sono felicissima per te, davvero


----------



## ToyGirl (31 Luglio 2012)

Meno male Tebe, è una bellissima notizia  Sono davvero felice per te.


----------



## milli (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4854 ha detto:
			
		

> benvenuta Milli. neofita di cosa? del blog del tradimento o della fedeltà?
> sappi che siamo una brutta compagnia, soprattutto le fedeli (Eliade è la peggiore, attenta)
> 
> 
> ciao Eliduccia, flap flap


neofita del blog  del tradimento, subito, no è datato dicembre 2010 (oh per quello che so). Forse ho a che fare con un seriale, ma per adesso sto qui poi il tempo che è galantuomo mi darà consiglio. Grazie per l'avvertimento ma si è fatta proprio ora che frequenti cattive compagnie


----------



## perplesso (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4861 ha detto:
			
		

> Entrambi?  Così su due piedi?


l'amante su 2 piedi di sicuro.

Mattia per ovvie ragioni ti ci vorrà del tempo


----------



## Tebe (31 Luglio 2012)

milli;bt4874 ha detto:
			
		

> neofita del blog  del tradimento, subito, no è datato dicembre 2010 (oh per quello che so). Forse ho a che fare con un seriale, ma per adesso sto qui poi il tempo che è galantuomo mi darà consiglio. Grazie per l'avvertimento ma si è fatta proprio ora che frequenti cattive compagnie


un seriale? Allora sei nel blog giusto. Anche io ero una seriale. Poi sono diventata settoriale! e ora sono una-che-non-scopa.



Incredible


----------



## Eliade (31 Luglio 2012)

Tebe;bt4854 ha detto:
			
		

> benvenuta Milli. neofita di cosa? del blog del tradimento o della fedeltà?
> sappi che siamo una brutta compagnia, soprattutto le fedeli (Eliade è la peggiore, attenta)
> 
> 
> ciao Eliduccia, flap flap


Milli non darle ascolto, sono un angioletto:santarellina:...è lei che porta sulla pessima strada!

Ciao monella. flop flop


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Luglio 2012)

:abbraccio:


----------



## Circe (2 Agosto 2012)

Lo sapevo, sei tosta...


----------

